

We are going back to our roots taking Dell private - wslh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nathanvardi/2013/09/12/michael-dell-we-are-going-back-to-our-roots-taking-dell-private/

======
wslh
Is this the future? More private companies will stay private?

